# How best to remove old sealant & recommended sealant replacement?



## AlphaPets (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi All,

How best to remove old sealant & recommended sealant replacement? Any tips and advice would be appeaciated.

Cheers

:leftfighter3:​


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,


From what?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

A seal of course!
The clue is in the username.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> A seal of course!
> The clue is in the username.


Common or Grey? Makes a difference.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Now, don't you go all technical on me!:grin2:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

To enable a helpful reply to your question can you tell us what exactly it is you are trying to do?
The answers will be varied dependant on what and where you are trying to re-seal.


----------



## AlphaPets (Jul 9, 2011)

A motorhome. I intend to replace areas around windows, locker doors and joints.


----------



## AlphaPets (Jul 9, 2011)

White or clear.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

For the areas you mention the correct / best solution is to remove the window or locker door etc. scrape off the old sealant using a wooden or plastic spatula and then use a non setting mastic that is available in various widths on a strip from motorhome / caravan accessory shops, refit the window and trim off any excess that is squeezed from the joint.
If you simply want to try and seal up any problems and not go to the time and effort of doing it correctly then the best solution will be one of the Sikaflex range carefully (probably 512) applied around the perimeter of the joint after first cleaning the area to be sealed of loose dirt etc.
Ordinary silicone is not recommended as it is unlikely to stick and stay long term.
Sikaflex comes in white, grey and black don't think they do it in clear.


----------

